# Roamio w/Lifetime



## VinceBK (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm selling my barely used Roamio(4 tuners) with Lifetime Service. It comes with the box, all wires, remote. I love the unit but I want to get a 6 tuner box. Was going to put it on eBay but decided to post it on here first. $500 obo


----------



## jalaram (Apr 13, 2012)

VinceBK said:


> I'm selling my barely used Roamio(4 tuners) with Lifetime Service. It comes with the box, all wires, remote. I love the unit but I want to get a 6 tuner box. Was going to put it on eBay but decided to post it on here first. $500 obo


Base Roamio or Roamio OTA?


----------



## VinceBK (Mar 24, 2016)

jalaram said:


> Base Roamio or Roamio OTA?


Base Roamio


----------



## josedawg (Apr 19, 2016)

Interested in the TiVo Roamio, can you PM me if it hasn't sold.


----------



## VinceBK (Mar 24, 2016)

I stil have it, just have to get my post count up and I'll PM you lol.


----------

